# Poly or Steel



## lalaape413 (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a 3/4 truck and want to put a V plow on it. I'm not sure if I should go Poly or Steel. I'm seeing more and more Poly's lately. What is better? Is it preference? If this has already been discussed if someone can link it, it would be apprecaited. I did a quick search of the forum and came up empty. I'm leaning towards the Western MVP Plus.

Thanks


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

The common misconseption is that poly's are lighter. That is false. Poly's are actually a tad bit heavier than a steel plow. I personally like the idea of a poly plow since snow doesn't stick to it as well as a steel plow. That being said I have 1 poly and 4 steel plows, so I guess if your buying new get what you want.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

The biggest thing i have noticed is that the polys dont rust or look really beat up like the steels can. When a big scratch goes on the poly, it just wears it down to more red poly (boss plow) The poly is red throughout, unlike the steel where the color is only on the surface. A scratch goes right to bare metal and shows up and then rusts. After ten years the poly will be a little faded and not as bright as before, but the steel will be all rusted and bare metal without as much paint. Depending on the amount of use.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Rc2505;1147206 said:


> The common misconseption is that poly's are lighter. That is false. Poly's are actually a tad bit heavier than a steel plow. I personally like the idea of a poly plow since snow doesn't stick to it as well as a steel plow. That being said I have 1 poly and 4 steel plows, so I guess if your buying new get what you want.


True, however when a steel plow is caked with wet heavy snow, the poly will be lighter.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes you are correct however if you keep your steel blade sprayed down with Fluid Film, it will never be heavier than a ploy.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Rc2505;1147540 said:


> Yes you are correct however if you keep your steel blade sprayed down with Fluid Film, it will never be heavier than a ploy.


But my poly will smell better. :laughing:

I still hose down the metal frame parts on my MVP Pro Poly. The funny thing is, I think Western is the only company that has a lighter poly blade than metal.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you break a steel plow you have to go to a fab shop. Unless you carry a mig welder with you. A poly you can just throw a piece of plastic on and you're good. 
If you're not careful, you could put a log through a poly blade and not even know it . I like steel.


----------



## smash363636 (Nov 11, 2010)

when i made an decision to buy an plow for commercial use i looked at what other people had for there commercial plows. i found that people mostly had Fisher, Boss, and Hiniker steel plows. so i was the most familiar with fisher plows so i got an 8.5 foot fisher stainless steel v plow. its 3 years old now and looks like it did the day i bought it, with some rust on the cutting edge. but that comes off in the first couple of storms. most people the i have heard go with the poly plows use snow way and they only plow there driveway. just about every one that i knew who tryed to plow commercially with an poly blade broke them in the first big snow storm. my recommendation is go with an steel blade and take care of it by getting the rust off and throwing an coat of paint on it after the plowing season, and it will last you for a long time,


----------



## Get Plowed AK (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds LIke you made the right buy. Rare to see a poly in the commercial end of this business. At least in Alaska...


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

i know 2 local guys that had boss and western poly plows and it didn't take long for them to fade to a pinkish orange


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, I have a CP-8 and it does a good job. The problem comes when I plow a road that has snow that is dry and when they say that snow doesn't stick to it they mean it. It won't stick on the mold board long enough to be pushed to the side. In stead it goes right over the plow with a snow shield and right onto my windshield totally blinding me at anything over 5 mph. But it doesn't rust.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never used a poly plow. I will probably never buy one either. I like steel.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Rc2505;1147206 said:


> The common misconseption is that poly's are lighter. That is false. Poly's are actually a tad bit heavier than a steel plow. I personally like the idea of a poly plow since snow doesn't stick to it as well as a steel plow. That being said I have 1 poly and 4 steel plows, so I guess if your buying new get what you want.


Not true. Depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

steel seems more durable and tough for more heavy duty use


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

It all depends on what you're going to be using the plow for. Poly is good if you're going to do a driveway or two, but won't hold up in a commercial setting. Much more prone to twisting, punctures, etc. (I think there's a forum on here somwhere with a log through a poly blade).


----------



## KustomKare (Nov 6, 2008)

10 year old Meyer Poly  All commercial use from malls to apartment complexes and subdivision roads


----------



## Dog3 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been using Boss Polys commercially since '03 and never had any durability issues. Polys are fairly common pick-up truck blades in Southern WI. They do fade over time if kept outside - mine are always in the shop when not in use.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

*Poly!!*

I have been plowing a complex that is 13 acrs for the last 4 years with 2 Boss Poly V's and have never had a problem with the plows!!!


----------

